# It's Home !



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

As you can see in my signature, the new unit came home yesterday. Installation of the Equal-i-zer was very easy, it took the tech guy and myself approx. 20 minutes all told to set it up. I have to say, I am very impressed with the new hitch setup, not only was there absolutely no sway, but there was no bucking board feeling when going over rough pavement either which is a huge change from the old hitch on my 21RS. The Prodigy control is also a big step up, it is hard to explain the difference in stopping other than to say that it is a lot smoother when both pieces slow down together almost as a single unit. I did play around with the boost settings to see what they did and I can see how they will become more useful as we load the unit up.

I haven't had time to take any interior pictures (or any pictures other than the two at the end of the culdesac in front of my house so I could put a new signature image up (they're in the gallery on my website). I'll snap some more pictures later this week when I'm home for the long weekend.

One thing that has changed (and I'm not so sure I like it) is in the cooking center. Gone is the two burner white stove, replaces with a black unit (which is actually nicer), but, they also removed the little storage compartment with the sliding cutting board and replaced it with a small tub and put the outside shower unit inside the compartment (you'll need to see pictures). It's not that I ever did or would use the outside shower to actually take a shower, but it was handy for washing the larger pots and pans. I'm not really sure why they moved the unit, but you're certainly not going to let the water drain onto an outdoor carpet under the awning.









The rest of the camper was fine with the exception of a small dent behind the tires on the "backside" (the side with the slideout). The dent is actually from the inside out and is located on the lower aluminum trim piece. I told the dealer I would try to flatten it out myself, if not they said they would repair it for me next spring.

Well, that's all for now, I'll let you guys know when I have some pictures up. Thanks everyone who helped me in choosing the unit, hitch and controller and for all of the great information that is always available here. Can't wait for the Northeastern rally next May !


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback!







That sure is a nice model.
Just wondering, do they still have the metal blinds on the bed windows, or are
they using something nicer (quieter) now? We swapped the blinds for drapes.
I was interested in your comments on the Equal-i-zer hitch - I think that is going
to be our next purchase. Our TT tows fine with the friction sway control, but I
think the Equal-i-zer would be a big improvement. You can never be too safe
or too comfortable, right?
Anyway, best of luck with the fine new camper!
 Fred


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks great, enjoy!!!!









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulation Paul on the new trailer.
The photo looks sweet.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice new Outback Paul. How did the Armada do towing the 28 as opposed to the 21? Did you find you had enough power?

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks great Paul







. I think the Equal-I-zer and Prodigy make a great combination you will enjoy towing with them. If we keep buying new trailers from Arlington they will be in their new location in no time. I feel the fever kicking in. Good luck, maybe I'll see you at the rally if we can get out there.
John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Congratulations Paul. I know you'll love the 28rss....we love ours


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks guys, we're all pretty excited with the new unit. It's going to be an awfully long winter waiting to actualy use it.

Fred - To be honest, I don't think I actually looked at the blinds. They were all up when we picked up the unit and I left them that way. I'll take a look tonight and let you know. One big difference is the window over the sink, which was a real pain in the butt in the 21RS, where you had to squeeze in the little tabs and slide it up. In the new unit all of the windows crank out..







I definately recommend the equal-i-zer, it is a huge difference from the reese set up we had with the 21.

Tim - No problem power wise with the Armada, I was easily able to accelerate going up some pretty good grades on rt.295 here in R.I. Don't know how it would be in the Rocky's, but then again, this unit will never see them anyway.

John - Arlington is definately moving a lot of Outbacks, everytime I go in I mention the forum again hoping they'll mention it to new customers when they buy.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats...

We have the same set up as you now have except for the TV. I too love the hitch.

What color did you get for the inside? Our's is the Dusty Rose. Looks great. I am going to get a can of the scotch guard before putting the cover on it to keep it that way.

Did you fire up the outside burners yet? That is a small complaint I have about ours (the two burner white one). The BTU's is lower than I would like.

Enjoy the extra room...

Paul


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Paul,
I'm not sure what they call the interior colors, my understanding is it is either the cloth type or the one with the vinyl, we opted for the cloth. It looks just like the picture on Keystones Outbak website (and in the brochure):










They changed the outside stove this year, it is made by a different company and is black. I'll try to take some pictures tonight so you guys can see the way the cook center looks now. I'm not sure I am happy with it, particularly the fact that they moved the outside shower into it. I suppose it will be nice to have hot and cold ater right there but I would have liked to have had that option in addition to the shower located on the other side of the unit rather than replacing it entirely.

One thing is for sure, the inside has a lot more room than the 21, the bumpout makes a huge difference.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! Nice looking rig. Gotta love that NISSAN POWER!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Yep. That looks like the same color.

I agree with you on the shower placement. When we were tent camping, we picked up a folding kitchen worktable. It has a built in sink and works out great for cleaning up dishes that you would not want to take into your camper. Having a water supply outside on that side has been something I have been contemplating. It is nice to be able to hose off a couple of muddy kids away from the awning mat though.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, I was wrong. There is still an outside shower on the backside of the unit. They just added one in the outside cooking center. How I missed that I'll never know









I'll try to snap some pictures tomorrow or Friday for you guys so you can see what they have done.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT. We are absolutely happy with our 28RSS. You will love it.









Thor


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, I finally got to snap some shots of the new camper. I made sure to get a few of the new stove and faucet in the outside cooking area. I put them up in my gallery here. Have a look if you're interested.

Paul


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow, I really like what they did with the outside cook area









Best of luck with it, Paul!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Paul, is that outside sink at the cook area just a basin, or is there a drain for it? How do you like it compared to the cutting board?

Tim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Paul, is that outside sink at the cook area just a basin, or is there a drain for it? How do you like it compared to the cutting board?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]19406[/snapback]​


It's just a basin, no drain. You have to lift it out and dump it to empty it. Personally, I think it is a total waste of space. The outside faucet I can see a use for, filling pots of water for example, but I cannot think of any time I will use that basin. the cutting board with the compartment under it was much better IMHO. I do like the stove better than the white one however. The large burner on the left will make it much easier to place a large pot out there.


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratualtions on your new trailer. We just bought a 26RS in October and only one trip before we had to winterize it. I am looking into Normandy Farms for April vacation! 
Just wanted to ask who your salesman was at Arlington? I sent my brother and friend there after we bought ours and they ended up with the same RSS as yours at a better price than I did, and they threw in the wd hitch set up. Anyway I was a bit upset and I wrote them a note. Needless to say, my salesman called and left a message yesterday. I'll call him tomorrow and see whats up.
Best of luck and let us know what modifications you do!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Paul

You should send those pics to Keystone there better than the ones they have







.
John


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

heh, thanks John. I agree, Keystone's Outback website stinks









Madden6 - You don't mind if I call you John right?









You'll really like Normandy, can't imagine anyone staying there and not enjoying it. What weekend are you looking at in April, maybe we can book in too. 
We dealt with Bruce McAllister for both of our campers (the 21RS and the 28RS-S). He's a decent sort of guy, very likeable and easy to deal with. My wife did go in one day during the weekn and got the sales manager to knock another grand off of the price however so Bruce (or any of the salesmen there) can definately go lower than they say.


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Paul. We dealt with Tom Mulchahy. Yes, they can definetly take $ off if you keep asking! NOte sure which weekend yet at Normandy. Have to figure out the kids schedules! But we will keep you posted.







.Great pics of camper!!


----------

